# How did your parents meet?



## debodun (May 27, 2017)

If they ever told you and you remember. 

I our family lore, what I can recall, was that my mom was walking home from the grocery store and either dropped her shopping bag, or it broke and the groceries spilled out (remember this was before plastic bags - paper bags sometimes easily ripped). My dad was a passenger in a car driven by his friend and he saw he event. He asked his friend to pull over and he got out and helped my mom with her bags. I don't remember if they took her home or not, but my dad asked her for a date and the rest is history.


----------



## Wintermint (May 27, 2017)

My parents met in Palestine (as was) in 1947 just as Israel was about to be established. My dad was in the Colonial Police force - Palestine was a British protectorate under mandate from the UN at the time. My mother was in the female wing of the army.

Kind of romantic. My dad wrote to his existing girlfriend back here in the UK the day after he met my mother and broke up with her.

He was devoted to my mother all his life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2017)

To paraphrase James Russell Lowell. _The answer to that question remains safe in the hallowed quiets of the past._


----------



## Lon (May 27, 2017)

They worked together in the same place in NYC 1932


----------



## Falcon (May 27, 2017)

I only know  WHERE  they  met;  not HOW.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 27, 2017)

My Mother told me she was waiting for a Bus and My Dad started talking to her. She said it was like magic and he asked her out. They both were 16yrs old at the time. 3 months later they eloped. They were married 63yrs when my Dad passed away. He worshipped my Mother and she Loved him more than anything. Their first child (my brother) was born 2yrs after they married.11 Yrs later my sister was born and 2 yrs later I came along. This is their picture from their 50th Wedding Anniversary . They are in the middle.


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2017)

WWII.  My dad's ship put into Norfolk Naval Ship Yards.  In order to get liberty, the sailors had to sign up for an activity.  Checking the bulletin board, he and a buddy saw that a local church's young adult group was having a wiener roast for sailors and they figured they'd check it out; if there weren't any pretty girls, they'd duck out and go drinking/dancing.

He laid eyes on my mother and that was that.  When his ship steamed off a few days later, they had an "understanding". Luckily, his ship put back into Norfolk twice, long enough to get engaged, and then it was off to the Pacific and the Japanese occupation.  They were married three weeks after he returned from Japan, aged 22 and 20.  I came along eighteen months later and they thought that was such a good idea they had a whole lot more.  

My dad died in 1994. My mother is still kicking up her heels and attracting the men.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 27, 2017)

Not a clue.... never thought about it until I read this thread. But there is a story about how she escaped his captivity....


----------



## Lolly (May 27, 2017)

They knew each other in High School... but didn't date.   The day after graduation, my father shipped out to serve in WWII...  My parents met again in a downtown department store four years later, and struck up a conversation.  They then began dating.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 27, 2017)

In Hawaii, they were both were in the Navy during WWII, even got married in Hawaii.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> In Hawaii, they were both were in the Navy during WWII, even got married in Hawaii.



How romantic.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 28, 2017)

My mom was 15,dad was 17 and he worked behind the counter at a soda fountain. My mom came in and ordered an ice cream soda and he asked her if she wanted it sweet. So he stuck his finger in it. Why in the world that endeared him to her I will never know, but within a year they were married with a newborn. 38 years,5 kids and several grandkids later,my mom had had enough of his goofiness and divorced him. I think she always regretted it though.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 28, 2017)

debodun said:


> How romantic.



Yes, one would think that.    When mom was dying we had the talk about burial wishes, etc.    To our utter shock, she said, "Not next to your father, he was an abusive bastard".   We were absolutely shocked.       My parents had bought double cemetery plots when my dad passed years and years prior.


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Yes, one would think that.    When mom was dying we had the talk about burial wishes, etc.    To our utter shock, she said, "Not next to your father, he was an abusive bastard".   We were absolutely shocked.       My parents had bought double cemetery plots when my dad passed years and years prior.



One of my grandmothers, during one of her periods of lucidity, said to my mother "DON'T BURY ME NEXT TO YOUR FATHER!!!"  He was such a demanding man during life, I guess she didn't want to lay there for eternity listening to him order her around.  So, she's scattered on the family farm and he's there in the double grave all by himself fuming that she escaped him.  We just had her name chiseled on the gravestone.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2017)

I haven't a clue -- I've always thought they met in college, but I really don't know.  So many things I wish I had asked my mother when she was alive . . . .


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 29, 2017)

This happened in the mid-twenties. My father lived in southwestern New Mexico on a property that he homesteaded and it abutted the Gila Wilderness Area. You might say he was a mountain man in that he used his pack mules to transport fingerling trout to a fish hatchery in a remote mountain stream then tended them during summer and stocking other mountain streams. In fall, he hosted hunting parties as a guide, in winter, he ran a trap line. He had just turned 40 and still a bachelor so a friend introduced him by mail to a schoolteacher in Missouri. They corresponded for a time and she eventually came out to meet him in person. A few weeks later during a branding session on his fathers ranch, he proposed to her as she sat on the corral fence and she accepted.  

My mother was fascinated by all the rocks, apparently they were a rare thing in Missouri so my dad took her on their honeymoon to the City of Rocks State Park. They moved into one of the two log cabins on his remote homestead. Later, a friend wrote and asked her if they had running water. She replied "yes the creek runs right past the house".


----------



## Mondays child (May 30, 2017)

My Dad was helping out in his sister's pharmacy and my mum met him there. They actually got married on a boxing day which I thought was a bit weird.


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2017)

Daddy was in the Navy and off-duty. Mother was sun-bathing on the beach in Ft. Lauderdale with her girlfriends. Daddy came walking along with his friends and that was the beginning. Mother had a boyfriend already whom she thought she loved and would marry but dropped him when she met Daddy. Same with Daddy. They married 2 months after they met. Daddy died at age 73 of cancer. Mother remarried to an old friend she ran into at a Ft. Lauderdale High School Reunion. His wife had just died of cancer too. They married and traveled all over Europe.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2017)

They met at Coney Island.  
My father was in the Army, temporarily stationed at the base in Brooklyn, and went to Coney Island with his Army buddies.  She was still a high school student, and had gone there with some of her
girl friends.  They were married for 58 years.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 1, 2017)

My Mom was a girl scout leader and every summer the troops would all go to a lake in Northern New Jersey for a week or two.. My Dad was from that area and on days off or evenings he would go to the lake for a swim. One of his friends was already dating another scout leader who introduced him to my Mom. They dated for quite awhile and then he was drafted into the army. As soon as he was out they married. I came along 2 years later. They were married for 50 years.


----------

